# Help Getting Started In Cnc



## grepper (Feb 20, 2016)

So, I have a LMS 3990 HiTorque mini mill, and a computer.  I want to convert to CNC and have some REALLY basic questions.  I've done a bunch of preliminary research, but it's still rather confusing.  Help!  

If I get:

Mini-Mill Kit #5 LMS HiTorque/SX2L BALLSCREWS
http://www.cncfusion.com/minimill1.html

3-Axis Monster Stepper Motor Driver Kit
http://www.probotix.com/3-AXIS-KITS/3-Axis-Monster-Stepper-Motor-Driver-Kit

Software
http://www.machsupport.com/software/mach3/#tabs-4

Do I also need a controller?  If so, any suggestions?

Anything else?  Are there any complete kits?  

Any other suggestions would be really appreciated.  

Thanks!


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 20, 2016)

Looks like you have done your homework.  Looks like almost everything is there to get you going.  Some limit switches and pushbuttons, you'll be good to go.


----------



## grepper (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks Jim.  Appreciate the reply.

I've spent many hours trying to get up to speed, but it's a slow process!  Lot to learn.

Could you guys give me a learned opinion about this?  Being a CNC noob, I don't really know what to look for or which is better.  

The first one, cncrouterparts, has a larger power supply for $20 more, while probotix.com would charge $75 more for a hefter power supply.

http://www.cncrouterparts.com/3-axis-diy-nema-23-electronics-kit-p-74.html
http://www.probotix.com/3-AXIS-KITS/3-Axis-Monster-Stepper-Motor-Driver-Kit

I could save about $200 at stepperonline.com, but they don't come wired so I'd have to spend a few hours making cables and I also don't know about support if something didn't work. 

I also want to get this parallel > USB converter as I want to use a laptop.  Reviews are good, works well with Mach 3:

http://www.amazon.com/UC100-USB-Par...p/B00TPBGXII/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8

Thanks!


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 21, 2016)

Given that the CNCrouterparts uses a Gecko drive, and has a 48V power supply, and has motor cables already made up, that's the one I would go with.  More voltage = better acceleration and a more stable system.  I run mine at 80 volts, but it depends on the drive max rated voltage.

I have bought stuff from steppers online, never had a problem, but don't know about support.  You are probably on you own, but there is a lot of internet support (and of course The Hobby Machinist    ) and they sell Wantai drives.  I have used a bunch of those, and have a number on the shelf right now.

I have never seen a USB to Parallel adapter before.  But if the reviews are good, go for it.


----------



## TomS (Feb 21, 2016)

The parallel port to USB adapter grepper is referring to is a UC100 that is also sold by CNC4PC.  There are a lot of them out there and I for one have one.  Mine works great with my Windows 7 64 bit laptop.

Tom S.


----------



## dave2176 (Feb 21, 2016)

Why not skip the USB to parallel adapter, get an ethernet SmoothStepper from warp9td and move to Mach 4 before spending money on the end of life Mach 3? They do make a USB SmoothStepper but admit the ethernet version is better. Just curiuos.
 Dave


----------



## jumps4 (Feb 21, 2016)

I use the uc100 on my mill and I find it to be more stable than the analog parallel port.
( future note: uc100 will not work on a lathe for threading)
the Probotix kit seems a bit pricey and if you look close at the motors and drivers you will see they are the same as the long's and wanti ones
the Long's Dm542a driver is identical at a much lower price



the ebay item number 161341856853 from long's is a better kit for less money at 36v $278
or the Wanti ebay number 281782997397 also at 36v $240
both of those are for comparison reasons and If I used either one I'd purchase a better breakout board.
Years ago I had trouble with the isolation chips on these breakout boards being too slow for high micro-stepping.
I have purchased from both and prefer Long's customer service
click US sellers only in Ebay and the items are shipped from California very quickly (check shipping dates )
I would say the Probtix look to be from the same manufacturer
Good luck
Steve


----------



## grepper (Feb 21, 2016)

My head hurts from research!  It’s a bit overwhelming, but I'll get up to speed eventually.  I really appreciate the assistance here!

Thanks for the further input.  I like the almost PNP Probotics kit, but I am hesitant because exactly as Steve mentions, it's too pricey, however it does have the Gecko.  Also, I think I want to got Ethernet.  I threw out all my parallel cables years ago!  Harkens back to having to set interrupts! 

Steve-  I'll check out what you are suggesting!  (Thanks!  More research!)
Dave- Yes.  I agree about Ethernet.  See below.

Before I saw your most recent replies and suggestions  I wrote this:

$240 - 3 Axis 3Nm(425oz.in) Nema 23 Stepper Motor & M542T Driverr Kit For CNC Router - $240
http://us.stepperonline.com/3-axis-...r-m542t-driverr-kit-for-cnc-router-p-183.html

$15 - 5 Axis CNC Breakout Board Interface For Stepper Motor Driver ST-V2 $15
http://us.stepperonline.com/5-axis-...face-for-stepper-motor-driver-stv2-p-197.html

I really like the idea of Ethernet PC connection, hence:
$190 - Ethernet-SmoothStepper
http://www.amazon.com/Ethernet-SmoothStepper-CNC-Motion-Controller/dp/B00R8FNLW4

What do you think?  (Oops!  the cncrouterparts has the Gecko, not the Probotix)

I've read a lot of folks saying pay the extra and get the Gecko G540.  It is worth it?  Is it worth is with a Smoothstepper?


----------

